# The BBS A6, S6, RS6 Catalog, from AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We’re picky about what brands we align with to complement AWE Tuning performance parts. Enter BBS. Strong, lightweight, and an extremely impressive racing pedigree. Lightweight BBS wheels lower rotational mass, making your C6 more responsive, with improved feel in the bends. To see what the BBS specialists can do to improve the look and feel of your car, click here.


----------

